# Congested udder or something else (Thank you TGS!)



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have a first fresheing nigerian doe with a possible problem.

She freshened 12-22-2011 with a beautiful capacious udder. 

She had triplets 2 boys 1 girl. I pull kids to bottle feed immediately.

I milked her 3 -4 times a day for the first few days and then went to 2x/day milking.

From the beginning the right side of her udder was a little thick especially near the medial and up top.

I have been massaging it and also been using a balm for congested udders.

It has been slowly getting softer.

The problem is as of last night, the milk from that half has reduced.

The milk looks fine, no clumps, flakes, or blood. The udder is not hard. Just like a little thick along the upper medial.

She is CAE negative as of October 2011.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

Do you have a temp on her? Do you have any mastitis test strips or anything?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

I'll get a temp when I milk tonight.

I think I can get some test strips from a friend. I am kind of scared to find out about the mastitis.... :sigh:

If she has it what is the prefered treatment for a nigerian?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

All goats are treated the same for mastitis. I usually give Oxytet. If that doesn't work I add Excenel. Also, I use any of the OTC mastitis infusions. Use one WHOLE tube per half.

It may just be congestion, but better safe than sorry so I would test. Might even give the LA-200 anyways because it sounds suspicious.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

Thank you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

I hope everything turns out to be fine with her Jodi..... I found that it's peace of mind knowing wether anythings off or not and use a CMT...California Mastitis Test, It's simple to use and very reasonably priced through Jeffers.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

On the California Mastitis test, is that a one time use? or can you use it several times at different times?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

It's for multiple uses for multiple goats so it's economical in that respect.

How is your doe Jodi?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

Her one udder half that was congested/thick is a bit smaller that the other side. Milks less.

Did the CMT good side was clear, smaller side was suspect.

Have been treating her with pen-g the last couple days, milking her out as much as possible, applying warm compresses, massaging, and applying congestion balm.

I am going to check her with the CMT again tonight to see if there is any change.

I was kind of leary to use the oxytetra..whatchamacallit, I was told it can cause babies teeth to weaken and discolor.

It seems like i may have caught it early enough to treat with pen-G?? There were no clumps, stringyness, blood, or hot udder. Just the thickness and reduction of milk.

I will probably go pick up some "today" once the roads clear (it has been crazy bad snow here).

What do you think??

:whatgoat:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Congested udder or something else?*

Fias co Farm recommends (as a natural) vitamin C for udder congestion, I believe... 
Could at least help until you can get out.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications ... l.htm#vitc


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Congested udder or something else OH Crap!*

Infused udder (both sides) with "today" last night.

This morning the suspect side seemed to have even more edema.

Milked her out, floaty oily stuff in the milk, medicine I assume.

Infused both side again.

Tonight's milking both sides of the udder have major edema...hardness.

Is she reacting to the "today"??

What can i do, I feel like i just made everything worse!

I did not use the "today" after this last milking.

I will retest her with the CMT in the morning I guess.

:hair: I feel so bad for her


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Congested udder or something else OH Crap!*

When I had a doe with mastitis I did not have any luck treating it with Pen G. What worked for me was LA 200 and 4 treatments (morning and evening) of Today after milking the doe. I did full tubes in each side and massaged it in. I also gave her lots of Vitamin C.

I hope your doe gets better soon! :hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Congested udder or something else OH Crap!*

I can start LA200 tomorrow.

I already treated evening and morning using an entire tube for each side.

Should I continue with the "today"????


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Congested udder or something else OH Crap!*

I would keep doing the Today and LA200. I also learned that if you have the same doe get it again you should save a milk sample for testing before treating the mastitis (WADDL).


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Thank you fellow Goat Spot-ers!

After I switched from the Pen-G to LA200 she seemed to improve.

I also used d-congest balm from Fir Meadows and of course 'today".

This morning she tested clear with the CMT test!!!!

Her udder is softer and she just seems so much more comfortable


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, didn't see your post. PenG does not have much absorption into mammary tissue where as LA-200 does and is more effective against the bacteria that normally causes Mastitis. Glad she is improving. I would keep her on LA-200 for a bit. I only worry about using the LA-200 in kids and pregnant does as that is when it will possibly cause the teeth and bone problems. 

Keep an eye on her udder and test weekly for mastitis for the next month or so. I would also infuse Tomorrow into her udder once after dry off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice .... :thumb: 

Glad she is getting better..... :hug:


----------

